# string stop or no string stop that is the question?????



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

just wondering what are some of yalls theories on string stops. pros and cons in you opinion. been playing with the idea of it and I myself don't see a difference. just wondering what you guys and gals think?


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

I have tested on several different bows and a string stop,set up barely touching string at rest adds 3 to 5 fps.Other than that,I see no difference in accuracy.Some would say that arrow is off the string before it reaches the string stop,but I have to argue that,as speed of arrow would not change if that were true.I personally believe that the string "in effect"slightly puts the brakes on{for lack of a better term}if it goes beyond brace with arrow still attached.....But then what do I know.


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

Depends on the bow like i tired my hoyt vector turbo without it and the string just slapped my arm no matter what but i shot a pro comp with spirals and i would have never knew there was no string stop if i was blindfolded


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

A string stop allows a cleaner release of the arrow nock. And keeps the string from burning the arm sometimes. It also allows the bow so settle down after the shot instead of having a tuning fork affect. 
The only neg I can thing of is the added weight to the bow.
Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

keep it coming guys. from what I here you guys are running in to the same stuff I have. bow was faster with it quieter and I am shooting a alpha elite and it hits my arm just a tiny bit with out it.


----------



## CowboyArchery (Nov 28, 2011)

I have two alpha elites one for 3d one for paper 3d backup, I noticed the fps increase of 3-5fps on the ae with it plus I like a quiet bow no matter what I'm doing it definitely helps with string slap, I ordered a new one and will be running them on both.

Alpha elite 2012 rkt cam #2 70 lbs
Alpha elite 2012 fuel cams #2 60lbs


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Never had a STS until 2010 and that on my Martin Shadowcat. My Hoyts never had one, ever. Can't say I ever tried shooting without the STS on any of the 3 Shadowcats I shot and owned and haven't with my 2012 Pearson MarXman.
Still, I've heard some top Pros removing their STSs. Don't know why and haven't asked.


----------



## sawicki4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Agreed on the vector turbo. Its needed to stop string slap and i think it quiets it down a bit also


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

well chance just never gets around to putting it back on he doesn't have a technical reason for not putting it on and dan mcarthy says he doesn't like to leave it on because that is one more thing to break in the field that you have to worry about fixing.


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

I personally like a string stop.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't see how a string stop can possibly make a bow shoot an arrow faster. I take them off.


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't see how it does either but through the chrono it picks up 3fps everytime.


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

Shot for years without one. It probably helped and hurt my form more than anything else. Torque the bow or hold it too loosely, and you got string-slapped. It was a fine line, but it taught me to focus on my grip. The string-slap caused target panic, though. Today, I wouldn't shoot without a string stop. I don't miss getting slapped one bit. I haven't flinched at the shot in 3-4 years. I hadn't thought about the gain in fps, but it makes sense. Bows are designed/tuned to release the arrow at brace. If the arrow is still on the string past BH, it has traveled past the point of maximum efficiency. Maximum efficiency being, when the string and the arrow are at a 90 degree angle to each other, and the arrow releases at this point.


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

eyeswideopen said:


> Shot for years without one. It probably helped and hurt my form more than anything else. Torque the bow or hold it too loosely, and you got string-slapped. It was a fine line, but it taught me to focus on my grip. The string-slap caused target panic, though. Today, I wouldn't shoot without a string stop. I don't miss getting slapped one bit. I haven't flinched at the shot in 3-4 years. I hadn't thought about the gain in fps, but it makes sense. Bows are designed/tuned to release the arrow at brace. If the arrow is still on the string past BH, it has traveled past the point of maximum efficiency. Maximum efficiency being, when the string and the arrow are at a 90 degree angle to each other, and the arrow releases at this point.


Thank you for helping clear that up. Now it makes since, when you put it that way

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Kstigall said:


> I don't see how a string stop can possibly make a bow shoot an arrow faster. I take them off.


When the arrow goes beyond brace at the shot;if it is still attached to the string it will slightly slow it down until it detaches,law of physics.An object can only accelerate while under "propulsion" and if that propulsion slows before leaving the object it will in effect slow down the projectile,altering it's propulsion.Much like a car engine dying before you push the clutch in.Crude comparison,but you get the idea.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> I don't see how a string stop can possibly make a bow shoot an arrow faster. I take them off.


If I was you id set up your rig and shoot it through a crono then set that same rig up and tune with the string stop on and see the effects. I shoot pse and all my rigs shoot better with one on then off, also a few feet per second faster.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

smfb09 said:


> I don't see how it does either but through the chrono it picks up 3fps everytime.


If you were driving in a car and hit a softer wall you would still be thrown from the car. Now you hit a lot harder wall (string stop) you would be ejected faster than the soft wall because the soft wall has more give. Not sure if the works but it does in my head. 
Heres another one, you stand still and a guy punches you in the side of the head. Since you are still there is nothing to absorb some of the blow. Now say you see the guy start to swing and you actually swing your head away but he still gets you. Your head would move slower because less force was transferred to your head.

I shot my Drenalin for months withou a stop. Put a stop on it and I kid you not, the bow was quieter and had less vibe. As far as speed, I cant comment. I have only chrono'd the bow once. Not a speed freak. Hard to be when you only shoot about 250 fps.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Quieter


----------



## Droptine49 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wouldn't have a bow without one.


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

i don't personally shoot one but it definitely picks up a few fps because of the fact it's essentially shortening the string at the point of the release making it less able to flex and brings it to a full stop at the exact same spot every time at your brace height instead of the nock releasing past the its original rest spot


----------



## mxtuner1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here is a pro's secret about NOT using a string stop. When you release an arrow, the bow if the string stop is on, stops at brace and has less forward momentum. Parallel limbs reduce forward jump also. Why then is forward momentum favorable? Because with target shooting you shoot lots of arrows. If your bow stays in the same place all the time, your shoulder muscles (weak..yes you!) have to hold the bow in nearly the same position with a string stop and with parallel limbs. WITHOUT a string stop not only moves forward to use different muscles or different parts of the same muscles, but many claim gives you a better picture during the shot sequence as you can see if the bow is tracking truly straight forward. Hunters, use parallel limbs with a string stop for comfort, quietness, and speed. But target gents like "D" shaped bows WITHOUT string stops for the FEEL>!!


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

IMO I don't think a bow shoots as well with a string stop on it I take them all off.on my omen it was actually louder with it on


----------



## Darth Tom (Jan 21, 2012)

Mxtuner1 above hit the nail on the head for target archers. There's nothing wrong with string stops, but like with anything, you need to know why it's useful to know when it's useful.


----------



## mxtuner1 (Mar 16, 2011)

ttt


----------

